
Unicode-aware string reverser written in JavaScript - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/mathiasbynens/esrever
======
chmod775
An unicode aware string splitter would be more useful, as you could use it to
reverse unicode strings in addition to other magic (like just splitting the
string correctly). Using the unicode aware splitting method one could reverse
a string like this:

    
    
        string.unicodeSplit().reverse().join('')

